# hello from durham



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi everyone 
Been cruising the forum since i bought a 06 MK2 2.00 TFSI Phantom black with 18" turbines from Teesside Audi had it 2 weeks now .Part exed BMW 325 coupe E 46 Wish i had got parking sencors cause its a bugger to reverse


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

congratulations and welcome to the TTF

Have a look in the events section there's a meet on Wednesday @ the OK Diner on the A19

Cheers

Paul

Oh and to save Andy, why not join the www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> congratulations and welcome to the TTF
> 
> Have a look in the events section there's a meet on Wednesday @ the OK Diner on the A19
> 
> ...


Welcome as stated we are having our local TTOC meet on Wednesday starts at 7:30pm


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys great to no there is a meet up here see you then
Keith


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along - Google retro fitting parking sensors - its an easy mod.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> congratulations and welcome to the TTF
> 
> Have a look in the events section there's a meet on Wednesday @ the OK Diner on the A19
> 
> ...


That would look better if you had a TTOC badge :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i know, in my defence i am a lapsed member


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DPM (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Damian @ DPM Performance


----------

